# Vostok Century Time



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Sorry for the crap picture but I just got this as a present and had to show it off.









Vostok Century Time Ministerial.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Here are the specs:

Vostok Ministry Amphibian Automatic

Automatic 2416B Vostok movement.

31 Jewels.

Solid stainless steel 42mm case.

200m Water resistance.

Steel bracelet.

Stainless steel screw down back.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> Sorry for the crap picture but I just got this as a present and had to show it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quality.....ihave an orange centurytime that is my "beater" its a good watch that is solid and a good time keeper.Enjoy......!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks OK to me - must look for one sometime! Only have one Amphibian so far, and not this case style!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice one RWL, enjoy it.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

That's a nice present, congratulations.

Dave


----------

